# Pregnant cat has weird nipples



## Bunnywith (Feb 8, 2008)

Her nipples have weird black spots on the areola. Is this anything I should be worried about?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wouldn't think so, but you could call the vet to ask. It seems like if she is pale colored they may be wax deposits or buildup?


----------



## Bunnywith (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah, she's a white cat with grey markings. so this isn't harmful?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't think so. How about you give her a light wash with a warm/damp washcloth just to clean her up?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have seen this in the past also. I don't think it's a problem. I would bathe it, and if doesn't come off, it could be part of her natural coloring.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's nothing... it's similar to pimples in people. You can clean with some olive oil (or other vegetable oil), that will take them away but they're not dangerous in any way.


----------

